# SAMBURU GIRL



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Trying to improve my carving and have a book by "ian Norbry" called "Sculpting the feamale face & figure ib wood " just thought he could teach me a thing or two.

I am trying to carve the "Samburu Girl" the basic pattern is in his book but the size of his sculpture is 7.5" x 11" x 15" so a little modification of his drawing is needed to fit in with what i want.

1st the sie had to reduce it to 6" h x3" wide and 2.75" and put a 45 degree angle on the base to sit on a shank.

I have some teak wood just thought that the samburu are from kena the colour would be good..They women well known are excepertionally beautiful

.They have resisted european culture and maintain there ancient ways of life

Ian Norbury origanal piece was carved in walnut

The 1si pics are of ian Norbury piece the my own drawings taken from it

Photos no 3 to6 are the planing. photo 7 is centering the peice to acept a threaded bar before cutting the base at a 45 degree angle for mounting. 8&9 is cutting of the blank 9 getting into the round


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A word of warning useing teak. my dust mask got damaged whilst i was carving in the round and i discarded it ,but wanted to see what the grain would look like after i sanded it a bit, the dust has really effected me i have sore eyes sore throat couldnt stop coughing so never again will i work on teak without a dust mask. The dust is very fine and i used a rotary tool . have checked it out to see how toxic it was typical after the event . not to clever so no more will be done until i replace the mask.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a great project. Ian Newbury is one of my favorite artist and sculptures. Yes you have to take care with teak cobalt. It is very toxic to some. It may be a problem for your skin also. Have good ventilation as well as mask and eye protection.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah... X rated sticks -- do we have a category for that?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope so Rad planning on doing a few of them if i can

Most of them will be in a classic pose i hope if i can get the detail, but not to hot on hands and feet always difficult to do


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Got some dust masks

did a little on the girl trying to get it in the round ,still a lot more to do on it ,not easy to carve


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

okay you guys i know what your thinking and your right it would make dolly parton green with envy


----------

